# Beekeeping in Australia 1947



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted here before. 

When we all smoked...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjsvuPc4sl4


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Very cool.

Amazing how the more things change the more they stay the same. Been a long time since I've seen 5 gallon tins and a zinc coated extractor. 

There are a lot of things on that vid that proves the good ol days were fraught with both killer flows and killer work.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

max2 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here before.
> 
> When we all smoked...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjsvuPc4sl4


Wow moving hives was a lot of work.... No forklifts lol


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

That was quite interesting. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice. Brings back memories...strapping with steel bands from Carris Reels and moving bees by hand. Used to move 600 by hand, and I sure don't miss that. Hey, that 4 frame reversible is just like the first extractor I ever had. 

Must not have been much in those hives when they were moved into the apiary. It always took two of us to pick up every hive...both in and out of the yard.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

Michael Palmer said:


> Nice. Brings back memories...strapping with steel bands from Carris Reels and moving bees by hand. Used to move 600 by hand, and I sure don't miss that.



That had to be brutal work....I don't envy all that heavy lifting!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Those were serious migratory beekeepers.


----------



## Buzzsaw2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

Very cool video, thanks for sharing it!!
Lee


----------

